# Probation officer is awarded $506,000



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

A jury in Suffolk Superior Court yesterday awarded $506,000 to an assistant chief probation officer, finding that she was retaliated against after complaining about her politically connected boss in the Probation Department.

Probation officer is awarded $506,000 - The Boston Globe


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SWEET:smug:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If the taxpayers don't pay for patronage in shitty services, apparently they pay for it via lawsuit.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

_"I hope this does send a message to the new management of the Probation Department that their job is to carry out the mission of the department, which is an extremely valuable one to the public, and not to settle scores real or perceived,'' (Attorney) Margolis said._

...and thanks for the $187,666.


----------

